# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες >  τι ράτσα είναι ?

## αλχημιστής

Καλημέρα στην ομάδα αυτό είναι το νέο μου καναρίνι τι ράτσα είναι και τι τροφή θα πρέπει να επιλέξω για αυτό!
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων!

----------


## jk21

Ή   εντελως αβαφο πουλακι κοκκινο χιονε (δεν νομιζω )  ή κιτρινο λιποχρωμικο που εχει δεχθει χρωστικη κοκκινη  σε μικρη ποσοτητα 


Μπορεις να μαθεις τι διατροφη εκανε πριν ; αν ηταν σε πετ σοπ ΄, πιθανοτατα του δινανε κοκκινη μπισκοτοτροφη (την κακως λεγομενη βιταμινη ) ή κελαηδινη με κοκκινα μπισκοτα 

Θα σου πουνε βεβαια και παιδια με εμπειρια στα καναρινια χρωματος

----------


## αλχημιστής

Από πετ σοπ κτηνίατρο το πήρα και μου είπε πως ο πατέρας ήταν κόκκινος! Επίσης μου είπε πως είναι νεαρό φετινό πουλί ,θα παω πάλι από εκεί για να ρωτήσω τι το τάιζε!

----------


## αλχημιστής

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## αλχημιστής

> Ή   εντελως αβαφο πουλακι κοκκινο χιονε (δεν νομιζω )  ή κιτρινο λιποχρωμικο που εχει δεχθει χρωστικη κοκκινη  σε μικρη ποσοτητα 
> 
> 
> Μπορεις να μαθεις τι διατροφη εκανε πριν ; αν ηταν σε πετ σοπ ΄, πιθανοτατα του δινανε κοκκινη μπισκοτοτροφη (την κακως λεγομενη βιταμινη ) ή κελαηδινη με κοκκινα μπισκοτα 
> 
> Θα σου πουνε βεβαια και παιδια με εμπειρια στα καναρινια χρωματος



Καλησπέρα και πάλι φίλε μου σήμερα ρώτησα στον κτηνίατρο από όπου πήρα το πουλί τι ράτσα είναι και τι θα πρέπει να το ταΐζω ( αυγοτροφή - βιταμίνες ή κάτι άλλο?) μου απάντησε ότι είναι αιδονοφωνο(?) και ότι πέρα από την τροφή που μου έδωσε ένα μίγμα με διάφορους σπόρους και κάποια χρωματιστά ίχνη μέσα και κάποιες βιταμίνες σε σταγόνες για το νερό του τπτ άλλο!
Για την αυγοτροφή μου είπε πως είναι μόνο για τους νεοσσούς
Όταν τον ρώτησα για το χρώμα του πουλιού και αν του έδινε κάποια χρωστική μου απάντησε ναι (μάλλον δεν θυμόταν την εκδοχή του κόκκινου πατέρα που μου είχε πει όταν μου το πούλησε !

----------


## αλχημιστής

Να ακολουθήσω διατροφή για κίτρινα λιποχρωμικά σύμφωνα με το ποστ που έχω βρεί στο φόρουμ?
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...B9%CE%BA%CE%AC

----------


## jk21

Σταυρο θελω πρωτα πιο εμπειρα μελη μας να σου απαντησουν για το αν εχει σχεση με πουλι κοκκινου παραγοντα ή οχι 

Αν δεν εχει , τοτε εχεις επιλογες ειτε να ακολουθησεις μια διατροφη που θα ενισχυει αποκλειστικα το κιτρινο χρωμα του και δεν θα πορτοκαλιζει (αν και επειδη εχει παρει χρωστικη ,μεχρι την επομενη πτεροροια του δεν θα χασει το πορτοκαλι που εχει )  ή μπορεις να του δινεις και τροφες με πορτοκαλοκοκκινες φυσικες και οχι συνθετικες χρωστικες , που μπορει να δινουν μια ελαφρια κιτρινοπορτοκαλι χροια στο χρωμα του , αν αυτο σου αρεσει περισσοτερο  . Κατακιτρινο πρεπει υποχρεωτικα να ηταν αν το κατεβαζες σε διαγωνισμο καποιου συλλογου στον οποιο θα ησουν οργανωμενος .Αν το κιτρινο βαθυ προς πορτοκαλι το προτιμας απ το κατακιτρινο , να ξερεις υπαρχουν τροφες που παραλληλα ειναι και θρεπτικες εκτος απ το να δινουν φυσικη χρωστικη και δεν εχεις κατι να χασεις αν τις δινεις 

Αν ομως ειναι πουλι κοκκινου παραγοντα , τοτε εχεις ειτε την επιλογη να δινεις τροφες με πορτοκαλοκοκκινες φυσικες χρωστικες και με την κιτρινη λουτεινη (που γινεται πορτοκαλοκοκκινη στο συκωτι αυτων των πουλιων ) που δεν θα το κανουν κοκκινο αλλα πορτοκαλι  ή θα επιλεξεις ενα συνδιασμο χρωστικης κοκκινης (κανθαξανθινης ή και ασταξανθινης που προσφατα παρουσιασα ) και των αλλων φυσικων τροφων που σου ειπα  για να δωσεις σαφη κοκκινο χρωματισμο 

για το τι θα χρειαστεις στην καθε περιπτωση ισως σου πουνε και μελη μας αλλα αν χρειαστει θα σε παραπεμψω και γω στο τελος

----------


## αλχημιστής

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για της πολύ χρήσιμες και κατατοπιστικές πληροφορίες 
Και περιμένω αν και κάποιο άλλο μέλος μπορεί να βοηθήσει με την εμπειρία του!

----------


## gianniskilkis

Καλησπέρα , νομίζω ότι σου είπε ο εκτροφέας την αλήθεια . Το πουλάκι είναι κατά την άποψή μου κοινό καναρινάκι από ένα γονέα κόκκινο . Απλά το τάιζε κόκκινη ¨βιταμίνη¨ και έδειξε πορτοκαλί . Νομίζω ότι δεν θα πρέπει να ασχοληθείς με το βάψιμό του ακόμα , εκτός και δεις πούπουλα στο κλουβί . Να του δώσεις όμως κάποια καλή χρωστική και όχι μπισκοτοβιταμίνη ώστε να γίνει όμορφο πορτοκαλί εφόσον σε τραβάει το κόκκινο . Εμένα μου αρέσουν τα κίτρινα και δεν θα προσπαθούσα να το βάψω .  Καλή συνέχεια , όμορφο πουλάκι , να το χαρείς και να σε διασκεδάζει .

----------


## VasilisM

Και εγώ θα συμφωνήσω με τον Γιάννη...είναι κοινό αλλά αφού ο ένας γονέας ήταν κόκκινος έχει κόκκινο παράγοντα οπότε μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις χρωστική αν θες σύμφωνα με τις οδηγίες πάντα.Αλλά μην περιμένεις να γίνει κόκκινο λιποχρωμικό.

----------


## αλχημιστής

> Και εγώ θα συμφωνήσω με τον Γιάννη...είναι κοινό αλλά αφού ο ένας γονέας ήταν κόκκινος έχει κόκκινο παράγοντα οπότε μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις χρωστική αν θες σύμφωνα με τις οδηγίες πάντα.Αλλά μην περιμένεις να γίνει κόκκινο λιποχρωμικό.


Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## xXx

Μπορεί να είναι διασταύρωση ενός κόκκινου και ενός κίτρινου λιποχρωμικού ένα δλδ απλό κοινό καναρίνι

----------

